# The WCA Regulations Committee



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2011)

HI, I would like to open up the conversation for feedback on a very important proposal, since it determines how all changes to the regulations will be handled in the future. Although it's nice to see everyone discussing the regulations, the choice to put things in the normal forums hasn't turned out to be very productive, so I'm placing it in the private forum in the hope of getting constructive suggestions.

I've already posted a thread on the WCA forum about this. I think my words there sum it up pretty well, so I'll just copy the same announcement here:

------

Hello everyone,

Things have been underway to create a Regulations Committee to oversee the 2012 Regulations, which are likely to bring some big changes in their format. At the moment, I've been trying to organize things, though it seems that Vincent Sheu will soon take charge of the process.

For the last few days, I've been working on a proposal for the WCA Regulations Committee (WRC). You can view the latest version of it at:

WRC Proposal.txt

(You can also view all past and future changes here.)

Here's the current summary from the proposal:



> - The WCA Regulations Committee (WRC) should have three members.
> - The WRC is responsible for maintaining the following:
> - - The WCA Regulations - concise, normative rules,
> - - The WCA Guidelines - detailed suggestions and clarifications for interpreting the Regulations.
> ...



Since this is the beginning of a process that will hopefully make changes to the regulations more open and organized, I'd like to call on the community for feedback about the structure of this proposal. In particular:

Do you think it is a good approach? Why or why not?
What changes would you suggest to help improve this proposal?

Vincent himself has some changes he'd like to make (e.g. clarifying the process for amendments), but he and I are very busy this week. Therefore, we'd like to open this up for feedback from the community in the meanwhile.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2011)

Also, Anders Larsson has pointed out Daniel's observation that this forum is very biased towards the part of the community that is very familiar with English. This may be the largest unified part of the community, but it leaves out quite a few countries.

Therefore, I have a request: If you have the chance to make cubers in another community aware of this proposal (e.g. if you are a member an online forum for a different country), please let them know about it, and help them provide any important ideas to improve this process.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 12, 2011)

Good to see that regulations can be changed at any time of year now.

How will the committee be selected? I'm assuming the board will appoint them.

The most important part of this is who is selected - we don't want to take cubing in the wrong direction.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 12, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Good to see that regulations can be changed at any time of year now.


Well, it's more like they can be clarified at any time.
They *can* also be changed (and have been in the past).
The important part is to make this more formalized. No reason we can't allow more changes as long as the WCA Board and the WRC are acting accountable and addressing important issues.



Kirjava said:


> How will the committee be selected? I'm assuming the board will appoint them.
> 
> The most important part of this is who is selected - we don't want to take cubing in the wrong direction.


Yes, the proposal gives the board the (exclusive) right to appoint them. Who should serve on the WRC, who determines that, and how long someone may serve are topics Vincent considers important to figure out, so hopefully we'll have some good rules about how this works by the time the WRC actually starts operating.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 17, 2011)

Though I have only been in the cubing community for a very short period compared to most, I can see huge benefit and great promise to such a proposal. As cubing grows in popularity, as I see it the board and delegates are further pressured to fulfil this expansion, especially in competition organisation.

This change, in my opinion, makes the WCA more perceptually accessible, makes the rules and regulations more dynamics and the loopholes more urgently addressed.

I guess the only additional hope I would have is that the members of the committee are a good representation of differing cultures as this would be a great step in uniting global cubing communities that, until now, have been appeared somewhat segregated.


----------

